# stuffed flounder mmmhhmmmmm



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

god i want flounder now lol did you cook the stuff inside it before you stuffed the flounder?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

negative. cooked all at the same time


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what's your stuffing recipe, josh.

jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you filet that sucker to have that big pouch like that?

Jim

PS... The can you get when you buy Old Bay has a pretty good Crab Cake recipe. I use it for stuffing.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, jim,
i just looked on the can of old bay. never really tried that recipe. usually i like the one with boiled egg and seasoned bread crumbs. how does this one compare?

jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> hey, jim,
> i just looked on the can of old bay. never really tried that recipe. usually i like the one with boiled egg and seasoned bread crumbs. how does this one compare?
> 
> jack


I find it a bit too smokey (a bit too much old bay). I generally add extra crab meat and reduce the Old Bay just a bit.

But it's a good place to start.

Jim


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we take the backbone out of it. like fillet it on both sides you know so it gives it a super pouch.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Josh you need to catch another flounder and make a utube film on how to clean it.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuffed flounder has to be the best seafood even stuffed snapper and snapper throats. Ok i'm hungry.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i got two flounder today but they were both too small to stuff. anyone wanna donate a big one?? ahahaha


----------



## tlong (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess I've been doing it backwards then...i usually stuff the small ones and filet the big ones. But then again, I've never had gotten a real big one.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

jack2 said:


> what's your stuffing recipe, josh.
> 
> jack


X2 let us in on it.

I have used home made chicken and cornbread dressing to stuff before.

surf n fowl

note to self , never get into a knife fight with this guy


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

god this looks really good. i love stuffed flounder


----------

